# How long before you mow after weeds spraying and how often do you spray?



## Belgianbillie

Just mixed up some weed be gone and weed be gone max so that has 2, 4D, Tryclopir (or whatever) and Quinclorac in it. Followed the lawncare nut for that.

How long should i wait until i spray the weeds again? How long until i can mow? Grass is getting a tad long!


----------



## jurkewycmi

2 weeks between applications I think is the label recommended interval.

Don't mow or water for 2 days, let the folliage absorb as much chemical as possible. Also label if I remember correctly


----------



## pennstater2005

I don't mow 2 days before or after any herbicide application.


----------



## chrismar

I usually wait at least 24 hours, but I think most labels recommend 2 days. Almost any product I've used has had recommended mowing schedules on the label though, so it might be worth a quick check.


----------



## g-man

The answer is: * it doesnt matter*. You can mow 1hr before or 1hr after. I normally mow first and then apply and then take a shower. This way I limit the amount of time the herbicide could be in my clothing.

Here is another blog from Bill Kreuser about it at UNL. He references another study from Purdue (Boiler up!). https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/9-7_effects_of_mowing_timing_on_broadleaf_herbicide_efficacy.pdf


----------



## pennstater2005

I would go with the label of whatever you're spraying to be safe. It's on there for a reason.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

The traditional 2-days after mowing and 2-days before mowing is based upon the following reasoning, as I understand it:

* spray 2 days after mowing - gives the desirable grass to recover from mowing stress before getting sprayed with a selective weed-killer

* spray 2 days before next mowing - gives the weeds time to fully absorb the weed killer from the leaves into the rest of the plant, particularly the roots, before the weed's leaves are removed in the next mowing

In general, since our grass is generally doing pretty well and not under tremendous stress when I'm applying weed killers, I don't mind breaking the "spray 2 days after mowing" guideline and frequently spray weeds immediately after mowing. I haven't had problems with damage to the desirable grass when doing this, so this is what I've been doing.

I also usually make the decision while I'm mowing about whether or not to spray for weeds - based upon how many I observed and what type(s) are most prevalent.


----------



## Methodical

I mow my lawn tall, so I mow before I spray and weeds are still leafy, so the product still has surface area to work, plus I always use a spreader sticker to make them work even better.

In other words, I can still see the weeds even after mowing before I spray. I just stick to my mowing schedule, so I would not mow for 2-3 days anyway after spraying the herbicide.


----------



## SpiveyJr

I usually spray right after mowing or the next day depending on how much time I have. I find by the time the lawn is ready for another mowing 5-7 days, the herbicide has done it's job. Sometimes I follow up with a second spot spray 10-14 days later if I have extra juice in the tank.


----------

